# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Mund të përdor programet e Microsoft Office në Linux?!

## brooklyn2007

Mund te perdor programet e Microsoft Office ne platformen Linux?!

----------


## helios

Po, mund te perdoren. Ke mundesi t'i perdoresh falas ose me pagese.

Perkatesisht, shiko keto lidhje:

http://www.wine-reviews.net/microsof...all-guide.html

dhe http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxlinux/

Personalisht, do provoja njehere http://www.openoffice.org, packa qejfmbetjeve te fillimit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## davidd

----------------------

----------

